# Hyperion



## A-L (Mar 19, 2010)

I just bought Hyperion the other day and I must say that I haven't been this excited for a book in a long while. Before I purchased it I'd heard so many good things about it from various people, and after reading the first few pages I'm convinced that it is going to be very good. I haven't really dug deep into it quite yet (been busy) but now that it's the weekend and I have everything done I can really start. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2010)

Get all four books. Tremendous ride, unbelievably well-written.
Hyperion, the Fall of Hyperion, Endymion, the Rise of Endymion.


----------



## A-L (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm almost done with it (haven't been able to pick it up as much as I've been wanting to) and it is amazing. Truly amazing. He is one of the few authors that I can actually say is an artist. Brilliant writing, brilliant story, and absolutely brilliant characters. So yeah, you can tell I'm officially a fan.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 29, 2010)

Fantastic series.  I've read all four.  Absolutely loved them.


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm midway through the fourth one.


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2010)

Just finished...outstanding series. Did nothing to dissuade me from having the opinion that Dan Simmons is possibly the best living writer, especially of speculative fictions.


----------

